# Headlamps: A few contenders but no clear winner



## Pavius (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello, CPF regulars and lurkers. I'm in awe from the sheer amount of information and passion towards flashlights hosted in this forum. :thumbsup: Here's my long-winded question.

We're planning a big hiking oriented trip for the first time in many years and i'd like to be prepared as possible in the light department. I've read a LOT of information regarding headlamps (and handheld torches as well) and have hit a wall. 

There is no heavy night hiking planned but we still want to have hands free lighting during the night - for going about business should there be no ambient lights about (so the headlamp should have *good flood*). The headlamp should have *some throw* as i don't like pure flood lights. I prefer the headlamp to be AA for convenience. 

Here are my options as i see it:

:: The zebralight h501/h501w
+ One AA battery
+ Nice build quality as opposed to plasticy rivals
+ detachable from headband with clip
- has no throw whatsoever

:: The princeton tec EOS
+ Lightweight
? Does it have any throw? I can't find a beam picture
- Confused with all the versions. There is a luxeon version, a rebel version, eos-ii, eos, eosr  Some places claim 2009 maxbright version (the rebel?) but then in specs show luxeon
- AAA batteries
- i have read many complaints of support requests going unanswered 

:: Fenix HP10
+ Very bright
+ Seems to have good throw (at the expense of flood) 
- Too big (4 AA + headband that has a top piece, which the woman won't like)

Are there any models i missed? Can anyone clear up the EOS question about beam and versions? The H51 is supposed to come out soon - will it solve my H501 throw problem (the H501 is my current favorite)?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 7, 2009)

My brother uses the EOS and he is happy with it. Another advantage is the low price - you can get a new one on eBay for about 30$ I guess. I think the Rebel version is advertised as "50 lumen", most stores sell only the newer Rebel version.
The difference between EOS and EOS II is only the user interface. EOS has low/medium/high/sos(?) and EOS II has only low/high.
I would describe the beam pattern as a good mix of flood and throw, good for most tasks.

I would pick EOS if I had to choose from the three headlamps (HP10 and Zebralight cost more, HP10 is definitely too big for casual hiking, and Zebralight is good for work around the camp but lacks throw - I had to use a flashlight to look in front of me).


----------



## jch79 (Dec 7, 2009)

:welcome:

The PT EOS is tried and true headlamp used and trusted by a LOT of people. I love it for night hiking. The beam rocks IMHO - especially if you swap out the optic with a reflector. For in the tent, I like the PT Quad since it's pure flood. 

BTW, there's a headlamp forum on CPF which this would be best suited for.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Pavius (Dec 7, 2009)

Ha! A dedicated _headlamp_ forum. I'm browsing it now, looking for relevant info, thanks! If any mods want to move this thread, be my guest.

Daniel_sk - The EOS does seem to be the best fit (albeit far from perfect), but i'm looking for beam shots first. Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## JasonC (Dec 7, 2009)

I've had the same dilema with picking a headlight, there does not seem to be a perfect one as of yet, but after seeing the new Quark Prism kit I think you can get pretty close.

You have the option of using pretty much any light you like as long as the size is suitable, you also have the option of removing it and using it as a normal flashlight. I'm just ordering one anyway so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## zemmo (Dec 7, 2009)

Pavius said:


> Hello, CPF regulars and lurkers. I'm in awe from the sheer amount of information and passion towards flashlights hosted in this forum. :thumbsup: Here's my long-winded question.
> 
> We're planning a big hiking oriented trip for the first time in many years and i'd like to be prepared as possible in the light department. I've read a LOT of information regarding headlamps (and handheld torches as well) and have hit a wall.
> 
> ...



I don't think you can beat the EOS for the money. It has a usable amount of throw, much more than the Surefire Minimus. My only real gripe is that the switch is too easy to knock on unintentionally when in a pack. Another similar light that I like is the Petzl Tikka XP (now replaced by the XP2, but you can probably still find the old one, which I prefer). The boost mode is useful at times on the Tikka, and so is the diffuser. 

If you wanted to step up in power w/o gaining much weight or bulk, you could go with the PT Apex Pro, but you'd have to use RCR's or CR123's. Good luck.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 7, 2009)

:welcome: Pavius i think you will find experienced answers to all your questions here.I carry something else for throw or if my need starts with throw I have an old BD icon that has a decent throw for a luxIII and an optic.mostly I use my h501.
Chris


----------



## drmaxx (Dec 7, 2009)

Pavius said:


> The H51 is supposed to come out soon - will it solve my H501 throw problem (the H501 is my current favorite)?



The H501 is an excellent headlamp for around the camp. 
It works on hikes, if the terrain is somewhat easy. Together with a thrower (Nightcore D10 in my case) you get things covered. There is also a headband for the D10, just in case.

For more demanding hikes at night I would not recommend the H501. I use the Apex - but also the Fenix looks like a decent choice.

So, my analysis would be: It depends... The H501 is perfect if you only plan to use it for emergency night hikes. If there is a real chance for a demanding night expedition, then get something better.


----------



## Egsise (Dec 7, 2009)

I use ZebraLight H50 for campsite tasks and Fenix TK20 in nightly hikes.

Try it, use any flashlight, or headlamp at your waist height.
Then do the same thing keeping the light on your head.

When the light is at your waist height, you see the trail shape so much better, if you use your headlamp everything is very flat.


----------



## MY (Dec 7, 2009)

Having used all types of headlamps for years for all kinds of adventures, I have come to the conclusion that AAA batteries are a liability due to their lack of energy density. I think one of the best headlights going is the ZL H60 with a 18650 battery. Add a small thrower like the Quark Mini and you have things covered. If you want to stay with AA, then the H501 and D10 combo is great.

Regards.


----------



## jch79 (Dec 7, 2009)

zemmo said:


> I don't think you can beat the EOS for the money. It has a usable amount of throw, much more than the Surefier Minimus.



I bought a Minimus, excited at what it offered, but I promptly returned it. While it purposely has a different beam than the EOS, I still prefer the EOS for an all-around headlamp - especially modified with a warmer LED and a reflector. 



zemmo said:


> My only real gripe is that the switch is too easy to knock on unintentionally when in a pack.



Really?? :thinking: I've taken my EOS backpacking all around the world, and it's never once turned on... I would actually say the opposite - that my only gripe is that it can be too difficult to turn on when you're wearing mittens. I guess YMMV! 



zemmo said:


> Another similar light that I like is the Petzl Tikka XP (now replaced by the XP2, but you can probably still find the old one, which I prefer). The boost mode is useful at times on the Tikka, and so is the diffuser.



FWIW, the Tikka XP is not regulated, whereas the EOS is. That's a big advantage for the EOS in my opinion. :shrug: Although when it's out, it's out! So always carry backup batteries. 

:thumbsup: john


----------



## yellow (Dec 7, 2009)

often overlooked: *Streamlight Argo HP*

can run on a single 17650 Li-Ion and thus can be charged with same charger as the real lights (= 18650 powered).

... sure, it does not feature the lastest led, but modding is a breeze.
Just put an XP-G in ...


----------



## sol-leks (Dec 7, 2009)

Fenix MC-10 might be worth looking at too.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 7, 2009)

I fixed 90% of my headlamp problems with the Fenix headband: you can put two flashlights on it (size matters, as there is a range of sizes that will fit). I made my own diffusing lens that I inserted in the fenix red filter instead of the red lens. Works great. On top of it, you can combine it with the HP10 and have 3 major blinding spots coming out of your head! The Fenix diffuser kinda sucks for a diffuser if you need to see more than a few feet ahead. I'm hoping that the 4sevens RGB will do better at that
and fit in the fenix headband, or at least to as good a job with the quark prism kit, but IMHO the fenix headband seems a lot more stable, especially for biking.


----------



## zemmo (Dec 7, 2009)

"Really?? :thinking: I've taken my EOS backpacking all around the world, and it's never once turned on... I would actually say the opposite - that my only gripe is that it can be too difficult to turn on when you're wearing mittens. I guess YMMV!" 

Yeah, I've had it happen a couple of times, carrying the light in the top flap of my pack. My particular light requires little pressure to trigger. 





yellow said:


> often overlooked: *Streamlight Argo HP*
> 
> can run on a single 17650 Li-Ion and thus can be charged with same charger as the real lights (= 18650 powered).
> 
> ...



I haven't used this light, but I like the idea of a 17670.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 7, 2009)

jch79 said:


> there's a headlamp forum on CPF which this would be best suited for.


 


Pavius said:


> Ha! A dedicated _headlamp_ forum.


Yep! Moving it there now.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe that there is a diffuser for the Fenix HP10, so that would get rid of any concerns about not having a floody light.

I have NO personal experience with the HP10, but on paper it would be my top choice. Great max output, decent throw, the option of flood with a diffuser, good runtime with 4AAs, a solid headband to support the weight well and keep the light from moving around...

Granted, my preferences could easily differ from yours (and those of the other people on this trip), but I don't mind carrying a bit of extra weight if the gains include performance, versatility, and reliability. When I'm out where I won't be seeing anyone else (apart from my hiking buddy) for days, I like to be over-prepared if anything.


----------



## vtunderground (Dec 7, 2009)

Pavius said:


> :: The princeton tec EOS
> - i have read many complaints of support requests going unanswered



From what I've read, most of the complaints come from people who've e-mailed Princeton Tec. People who call them on the phone have much better luck.

Personally, I've had great luck with Princeton Tec customer service. They even replaced my Apex after I broke it in a modding attempt... no questions asked.


----------



## jar3ds (Dec 8, 2009)

i need to send 2 headlamps back to PT... one because the racket (angle adjustment) part sucks and has always been too loose on an old quad...

and my trusty EOS has a small crack around the screw area and my friends EOS had its button snap on the inside... :-(


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 9, 2009)

> "Really?? :thinking: I've taken my EOS backpacking all around the world, and it's never once turned on... I would actually say the opposite - that my only gripe is that it can be too difficult to turn on ...


 


zemmo said:


> Yeah, I've had it happen a couple of times, carrying the light in the top flap of my pack. My particular light requires little pressure to trigger.


 

I've owned three of the PT EOS Reb's, and always felt the switch was unnecessarily difficult to activate, requiring an inordinate amount of pressure. I believe yours may be the exception. There is no way mine would get turned on in a pack unless the corner of a brick were touching the switch and I jumped! Now that you've mentioned it, I can see this as a positive thing, as I know what drag it is to feel the need to "lock out" a battery or remove it completely for fear of accidentally activating it in transit.


----------



## GlobalPlayer (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi,

I've read of a new *Fenix HL20 headlamp* with one AA battery coming in a few days (Cree XR-E R2 LED and 105 lumen)
This could be the one you're looking for.

GP


----------



## Pavius (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies and apologies for the belated follow-up.

PT EOS: I still cannot find beamshots and it still feels that while this headlamp is very versatile, it is not as robust as the aluminium based headlamps. For now this is my default, unless a really good headlamp comes out in the next 2-3 weeks (H51, HL20).
Fenix HP10: Too big and cumbersome - I'm not hunting the taliban.
Fenix MC10: While this looks like a mostly throw fenix, it may fit the bill in the lighting requirements department. However, it does not include the headband at 57$. Together they cost a whopping 82$ which is too much for a non-perfect headlight with a cumbersome headband.
ZL H51: Is there any word on release date or whether this will have any throw?
Fenix HL20: Interesting, but cannot find much info on this


----------



## Huz (Dec 9, 2009)

Pavius, I am in the same quest as you. Pls let me know which light you end up buying.

some info on HP20:
http://svitilny-fenix.cz/tuzkove-aa/celovka-fenix-hl20


----------



## jirik_cz (Dec 9, 2009)

Pavius said:


> Fenix HL20: Interesting, but cannot find much info on this



Here is a czech site with a full description of HL20, there are pictures with english description too.


----------



## Pavius (Dec 9, 2009)

It looks great! I wonder how it will stack up to the H51. I understand both are supposed to be out before the end of this month. Thanks for the heads up, this definitely seems more up my alley than the EOS


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 9, 2009)

The HL20 would be great if you can screw the head to the body and turn it into a flashlight. That would be an awesome design. But you can't, so it's not very useful without a headband, not like a Zebralight.

Light makers, are you listening? That's a lego design that's gonna sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Dec 9, 2009)

The HL20 looks strange and bulky to me :thinking:. I will wait for the reviews, I have been a "beta-tester" so many times...

I had a H50, H30, SF Saint and the only thing I kept was the first headlamp I bought - Petzl Tikka XP. It has never let me down. No UI problems (even with almost dead batteries). The only thing I did was to swap the Luxeon LED for a Seoul. 
What I like on the Tikka XP is the versatility. You have can choose between throw or flood (sliding diffuser), you can have red output if you swap the clear diffuser for a red one, you can access the highest setting anytime by pushing the boost button. The boost mode is very useful, because I can leave my headlamp on low and I just push the boost button in case I need to look into the distance, it will return to low mode after releasing the button. 
A disadvantage may be the non-regulated output, but it's not that bad and it has very long runtimes. You even have a battery power indicator (flashing LED on the side, green/orange/red). I only wish an 1xCR123A or 1xAA version would exist.

By the way, there is also an PT EOS Tactical version. It includes a sliding red filter - in case red light is also needed (http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/61)


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 13, 2009)

As some people said here, you can't beat an EOS-Rebel for the money. And they are made in the U.S.

Cheers.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 13, 2009)

Pavius said:


> Thank you all for your replies and apologies for the belated follow-up.
> 
> PT EOS: I still cannot find beamshots


 
Here is my review of the Rebel LED EOS and EOS II.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211817

There are beam shots within my review but they are all white walls. I mostly use my EOS in places like this. So think this EOS beam shot is best. 







The beam is a great mix of flood and throw. One of the best 3XAAA headlamps going. It has never turned on inside the pack.


----------



## ygg (Dec 14, 2009)

I am going to highly recommend the EOS-R. I've been using it for the past year and just finished hiking the last 2/3 of Mt. Whitney with it.

The tint is an excellent neutral-white that gives great contrast outdoors. The beam pattern is a perfect mix of flood and throw. It covers a magazine page at reading distance and about a 4-5' width of trail ahead of you. The transition away from the diffused hotspot is gradual so you won't notice any sort of sharp transition in the beam. In short, you won't notice much about the beam because it is perfectly smooth and will always be covering whatever you need to see. The 5 lumen low is perfect for around camp. The 25 lumen medium is perfect for hiking established trails and gives you around 10 hours runtime on eneloops. Unless you are hiking Alaska in the wintertime, that should cover most of a night. High is great, but I find it rarely necessary. Build quality is excellent. Do not worry about it breaking or turning on in your pack...it won't unless something freak happens. Don't over-torque the battery cover screw...that's where most of the cracks happen that you hear about. I've only needed my fingers to get it tight. The slot in the screw is mostly just for use if your fingers are too cold, or you are wearing gloves.

I recently came up with a solution to consolidate spare batteries. The only "issue" I have with the EOS, is that everything else I carry runs on AAs (Steripen, Fenix L1T, FRS radio, camera). Now, I always leave with fully charged batteries, and all my devices should be able to make it through a trip without needing to be changed, but I like the insurance of a spare set of batteries. The solution: spare AAA batteries and AAA->AA battery adapters, like these:

*[eBay link removed - DM51]*

You need to test-fit them in your AA device, but I have not had any problems yet. If you are super-paranoid about intercompatibility and weight savings, you could outfit all your devices with adapters and run AAAs in everything from the start of the trip.

A note on the EOS II (same LED and optics as the EOS-R, but a different 2-mode UI)....I have this one too, but do not like it. It is lacking the perfect 3-mode spread of the regular EOS-R. 2 modes is not enough. Also, the stiff EOS button doesn't work well with the "hold down to turn off" UI. My finger feels like it is trying to do a weightlifting max-out when holding down the button to turn the light off. The button is not an issue with the regular EOS-R because you are only doing a quick press.


----------



## ygg (Dec 14, 2009)

Regarding Princeton-Tec customer service....

I sent my EOS II back due to it having an odd "sticky-button" problem that caused the light to turn back on occasionally (this had to do with the button, and the different UI). They sent me a new light without any hassle. I did call them rather than email, since I read on here that they were slow to respond to email.


----------



## shark_za (Dec 14, 2009)

Where would the Myo RXP fit in this? 

+ Good regulation
+ 3x AA - NiMh - Lithium - Alkalines
+ All flood with built in diffuser 
+ Good throw in Turbo mode
+ Program the levels and sequence yourself


- ?


----------



## Pavius (Dec 14, 2009)

shark_za: for myself, the Myo is too bulky (3xAA with separate battery pack). 
Woods Walker: Thanks a bunch for the EOS review. The beamshots do look convincing. I am currently waiting another week or two max for the ZL H51 to come out as the H501w seems very versatile, durable and attractive sans the no throw problem. If the H51 solves this issue, it will be close to perfect for my needs (1xAA, detachable, flood+throw, etc). The PT EOS is a good fallback, though (i don't like that its AAA batteries - i would opt for carrying only one type and that it's plasticy)

Thanks all for your replies!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 15, 2009)

Pavius said:


> Fenix MC10: While this looks like a mostly throw fenix, it may fit the bill in the lighting requirements department. However, it does not include the headband at 57$. Together they cost a whopping 82$ which is too much for a non-perfect headlight with a cumbersome headband.


After getting the MC-10 today, you dont need to get the head band at all. Some will suggest clipping it to the peak of a baseball cap but the side in my opinion is the best.


----------



## beanexample (Dec 16, 2009)

I have tried most of the helmet lights...
So I would say the the best light depends upon specific application

I use a command 20 light (about 75.00)... if you need an ultra durable light that works under extreme conditions , has an awesome run time, three light levels, throws an acceptable beam and an outstanding flood.. this is the one..

Even the strap is well designed for fire.. its silicone.. I have banged and beat on it for a year in very hard abuse and it hasn't failed 

Most of my fellow firemen buy it after they compare it to a streamlight or another version...

The downside
4 AA battery pack is heavy (but it does give a nice red led to the rear so you can be seen)
light fits helmet contour and not a head contour


----------



## Pavius (Dec 16, 2009)

Should i ever choose to run _towards_ a fire at some point, i would be glad to carry this light. Since my instincts tell me to do the opposite, i'd rather carry a lighter less bulky light.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 16, 2009)

For professional use under harsh conditions, I'd probably choose a* FoxFury* headlamp.


----------

